# Foundation that gives you the airbrushed look



## moonlit (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi

Im looking for a foundation that gives the airbrushed look.I have the 187 brush but wondering what foundation to use.I dont own any Mac foundations yet but planning to get one.I got a few acne scars - its not THAT bad - jus a few spots. The rest of my skin is good thanks to Glycolic acid creams and tretinoin.

If You have come across any Non Mac foundation that gives you that look ,let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks.


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 16, 2008)

Generally, most liquid foundation I do not have a problem. It's the techinque of how you use the brush that can still cause spots.

The best non-mac foundation that I have come across and will use instead of MAC in loreal 's true match.


----------



## Kiseki (Jun 16, 2008)

SK-II's Air-Touch Foundation (sheer), SK-II's Signs Transform (medium), Estée Lauder Double Wear Light (sheer to medium), Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk (sheer to medium), Giorgio Armani's Designer Shaping Cream (medium-high).


----------



## josie (Jun 16, 2008)

I honestly really think that MAC Studio Fix powder gives great coverage and and if applied well does not look cakey and fakey. The trick obviously is to get the right color and use it lightly where you can. I suggest a sponge. As soft as possible.

Some people don't even need to use concealer to cover up. It does make a lot of people break out though, so obviously you'd want to take that into consideration.


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 16, 2008)

You should try Chanel's TEINT INNOCENCE NATURALLY LUMINOUS FLUID MAKEUP.  It has great coverage and has that airbrushed look. its kind of expensive ($45) but its really great.  Plus it has spf in it too.  I tried it & loved it.  Hope this helps...


----------



## Triskele (Jun 16, 2008)

It depends on how "airbrushed" you want to look. If you want to look obviously photoshopped (so to speak...) try a cream-to-powder foundation. Armani makes a pretty good one, so I hear.

If you want to look like you've just had a little retouching (again, so to speak...), try a cream foundation. Again, Armani makes a good one, and I hear both Bobbi Brown's and Sue Devitt's are pretty good.

If you want to look like you rolled out of bed looking gorgeous, try MUFE face and body, or Kevyn Aucoin's sensual skin enhancer.

None of these are cheap. If you're looking for drugstore, true match is pretty much the way to go.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 16, 2008)

clinique superfit is a good one. it's only $19.50. i think i'll go back to using that after my studio fix fluid is done ..


----------



## greentwig (Jun 16, 2008)

I really like FACEatelier, that is the foundation that I use and it covers my acne very well.  I just love the stuff.

You can get samples of their foundations thru their website & they also have a "Zero +" & "Zero -" if your foundation needs to be adjusted a little bit.

Here's their website:
FACE atelier Cosmetics


----------



## aimee (Jun 17, 2008)

Macs studio fix fluid

non MAC Estee Lauder Doublewear applied with a brush gives an airbrushed look


----------



## anshu7 (Jun 18, 2008)

for liquid mac studio fix fluid
for powder i would recommend everyday minerals


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 18, 2008)

You can take any foundation & make it look airbrush by using a stipping brush.
I love Studio Tech & Laura Mercier personally


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 18, 2008)

NARS oil free. Never found anything that has beat this for foundation.  No streaks, no caking, no running, no oxidation, and it melds with your skin.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 18, 2008)

I like DIOR Icone. It's liquid to powder.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree. Its the formula and the technique of applying it. A regular foundation brush will streak but if you use a buffer such as the 182 or the 187. It will give you a flawless airbrush look. 

I stay away from liquid foundations, so I use the Studio Stick Foundation along with a great concealer and use my 182 buffer brush to blend and it gives me an airbrushed look.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 20, 2008)

I find MAC Hyperreal mixed with tinted moisturizer gives me an airbrushed look.


----------



## moonlit (Feb 28, 2009)

bump , would like more recs


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm currently using Lancome Teint Idole Ultra. I like it, it comes in a pump bottle and has a nice scent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other liquid foundation which I've heard are not bad are: MAC SFF, Estee Lauder Double Wear, MUFE HD, and something from Dior but I'm not sure what that is. Have you tried out the new MAC Studio Sculpt gel foundation? If it doesn't break you out, then it would work wonderfully.

Stila's illuminating liquid foundation (if that's what it's called) seems to have potential for creating an airbrushed effect, since it's supposed to make you look like you're glowing. Lancome has some foundation that's of this sort too, I think it's called "photogenic". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you only have minor scars to cover then foundation coverage shouldn't be an issue because concealer will take care of it for the most part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I agree that it's the brush and technique used that largely determines whether you get an airbrushed look or not.


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

Illamasqua rich foundation with a buffing brush like mac 187.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 1, 2010)

I will weigh in here and say these are the best I've found so far:

Lancome Teint Idole
Chanel Teint Innocence
EL Double Wear
Revlon Color Stay but you really have to buff it and then use Fix or similar liquid to keep it from looking cakey (and you have to be lucky enuff to find a match)
Clinique Dewy Smooth SPF 15


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 1, 2010)

Make Up For Ever HD Foundation gives me the most airbrushed look when stippled on with a MAC 187. It looks amazing! With a Smashbox Photo Finish Primer underneath it gets even better.


----------



## dietcokeg (Oct 2, 2010)

Revlon colorstay applied with a 187 to stipple and then with a 188 to buff in is amazing. i would reccommed with revlon colourstay to put on a heavy duty moisturiser like cetaphil wait for it to sink in your skin and the apply - it works perfectly for me.


----------

